# Two of my feral kittens in foster home now..my home



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

I have Clovis and his sister Margrit in my basement now..we'll foster them
to place later..it might be a bit of a chore to tame them since they are 3rd generation ferals_ don't know about that but I've heard the farthest the kitten is born from a stray (their grandmother was a feral, don't know how far they go) the harder they are to tame..but I'll try. They deserve it of course! The vet assistant liked Margrit but said she has too many doggies..oh well.
Cameocat; I read them to sleep again! This time it was Margrit discharge papers :wink: and sure enough both conked out..so cute.
Clovis tummy looks like a puppy's, smooth, pink and grey.. they confused them in prepping for surgery and he got Margrit's tummy shave..the vet said he thought the titties looked too small for a female so he made sure and lo and behold, it wasn't  
I hope to have Clovis and Margrit's pics to post sometime soon.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's funny, Rosalie! Clovis could have been the first spayed male! I think these kittens will respond to your love. 

My sister used to feed a feral cat--only because it was pregnant. She was definitely not a cat lover! However, she marveled at the care cats give their babies. After the kittens got all of their "how to be a cat" lessons, mother cat took the kittens, one by one, to the neighbors' back porches. Smart mommy. The kittens cried and got a home! So, even though she didn't care much for human beings herself, she knew they would feed her babies.


----------

